# Mycorrhizae vs. Petides



## TShir23 (Oct 4, 2018)

What is the difference from mycorrhizae and peptides? Don't they both promote root hairs and develop stronger roots?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Naidu (Aug 25, 2019)

My fungicides kill mycorrhizae i will stick with peptides.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

mycorrhizae think: root prosthesis
peptides think: enhanced root growth


----------

